# 2014 Shrine Sportsman Fishing tournament $10,000.00 purse



## Shrine Daddy

$10,000.00 Purse for the 10th Annual Shrine Sportsman Fishing Tournament. Sept. 19-20 2014 Matagorda Texas. You can fish anywhere on the coast just must be at weigh in line at 3:00 p.m. The 19th we will have a Captains meeting with food and drinks at the Firemans Hall in Matagorda. Look up all the rules at shrinesports.com


----------



## 10gajimmie

That's a big payout


----------



## V-Bottom

I was going to ask something about the weighin times but I'll lv. it alone!!


----------



## 10gajimmie

Looks like 3pm


----------



## Backlashed (Again)

Always a good time with the Shriners!
These guys do great work.


----------



## mredman1

*shriners*

Sounds like everyone wins!
Mike


----------



## 10gajimmie

Can't weight


----------



## Tortuga

http://arabiashrinesportsmen.com/docs/10th ArabianFishPoster 2014.pdf


----------



## 10gajimmie

Who is going


----------



## 10gajimmie

I'll be there


----------



## Shrine Daddy

*17 Days*

We have seventeen days left and the tournament is filling up fast. We think this will be the best one yet. Great food, drinks, and the best prize money around. The only thing else you need to hear is "fish on". The Shriners thank you.


----------



## RudyTxDeer

Is this a one or two day tournament?


----------



## Shrine Daddy

*1 Day*

This is a one day tournament, with Captains meeting on Friday the 19th, and the tournament on the 20th. All information can be found at www.shrinesports.com.


----------



## Shrine Daddy

The tournament is still on for tommorow. If their is an adjustment to start time it will be addressed at the Capt's meeting. Some weather forecast are showing pretty decent weather. See you at the meeting.
Chris


----------

